# prise d’acte



## totor

¿Qué tal, gente?

En mi texto*, las autoras, refiriéndose a "expérimenter ensemble un « devenir-femme », et cela au sens d’une transformation au présent", dicen:

Une expérimentation ne se décide pas sur le mode d’une lucidité pesant les raisons et les conséquences. La prise d’acte est toujours rétroactive : c’est un moment de décision, certes, mais la décision porte sur l’expérience, c’est la décision de ne pas la laisser se dissoudre dans le tissu passif du « vécu », de chercher à en faire quelque chose.

¿Qué significa la expresión (?) *prise d'acte*?

Los diccionarios consultados no me dan ninguna respuesta, y Google me dice que significa la disolución o ruptura de un contrato hecha por un asalariado, y no mucho más que eso, pero supongo que para mis autoras tiene otro significado…

¿Alguna idea?

* Vinciane Despret, Isabelle Stengers, _Les Faiseuses d’histoires_


----------



## swift

Me parece que es la substantivación (_nominalisation_) de la locución verbal _prendre acte_ (soy yo quien subraya):


> ♦ _Demander, donner, prendre acte de quelque chose_ (ou _que quelque chose est_ ou _sera dit_ ou _fait,_ etc.). Demander, accorder, constater la consignation d’un fait dans un document faisant foi.
> 
> − _P. ext._ Usage parlementaire entre les Chambres, entre les députés et le gouvernement, etc. ; *usage généralisé pour tout débat ou toute discussion quelque peu tendue*. _Prendre acte d’un fait ou d’une déclaration_ (émanant d’un partenaire ou d’un adversaire, au cours d’un débat, d’une discussion). Déclarer qu’on se contente pour le moment d’en prendre bonne note, se réservant le droit d’y revenir ou d’en tirer parti ultérieurement.
> 
> ACTE : Définition de ACTE


¿Constancia en autos? ¿Resolución?


----------



## totor

swift said:


> Me parece que es la substantivación (_nominalisation_) de la locución verbal _prendre acte_


Tiens!

En la primera versión lo había traducido precisamente por 'constancia', pero ahora que estoy revisando y comparando no podía entender la razón de haberlo traducido así.



Lo cual significa que yo también lo pensé, y es lo más lógico.


totor said:


> Los diccionarios consultados no me dan ninguna respuesta


Se ve que ahora me olvidé de consultar esa entrada del mío, José.


----------



## swift

Al final, la traducción es una mayéutica: la respuesta estaba en tu interior. 😝


----------



## totor

Como te he dicho otras veces, José, cuando sea grande quiero ser como vos.


----------



## Azarosa

Pareciera aludir a una toma de conciencia, o más bien, a acusar el impacto, y la decisión de actuar u obrar en consecuencia.


----------



## totor

No me suena mucho, Azarosa.

Veo esas acciones un poco opuestas al hecho de que ellas digan 


totor said:


> La prise d’acte est toujours rétroactive


Entiendo que la 'constancia' sea retroactiva, porque es su esencia, pero me parece que la 


Azarosa said:


> toma de conciencia


o


Azarosa said:


> la decisión de actuar u obrar en consecuencia


son cuestiones que aparecen _a posteriori_, en el presente.


----------



## Azarosa

Sí, justamente; es lo que entiendo: la _prise d'acte_ la interpreto en sentido figurado como una_ prise de conscience_ que comporta la voluntad de reaccionar, o la decisión de corregir algo. Me tomo de esto:_  c’est la décision de ne pas la laisser [l'expérience] se dissoudre dans le tissu passif du « vécu », de chercher à en faire quelque chose_. Pero seguramente, entendí al revés (...aunque me mantenga en mis trece )


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> Pero seguramente, entendí al revés




Opuestas lo son, por cierto, pero como toda interpretación, tan válida una como la otra.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

La _prise d'acte_ tiene dos posibles significados: 



> Prendre acte d'une chose : la faire constater légalement ; en prendre bonne note (en vue d'une utilisation ultérieure). Je prends acte de votre promesse.


acte - Définitions, synonymes, conjugaison, exemples | Dico en ligne Le Robert

La primera de carácter jurídico corresponde a la *toma de razón*.

La segunda se suele traducir por *tomar (buena nota)* que no me encaja en tu contexto.

Sin embargo, me parece que Azarosa no va muy desencaminada si tenemos en cuenta la siguiente acepción:



> _(Par extension)_ Comprendre et agir.
> 
> _Cela ne se fait pas sur les plateaux de télévision. Il faut se poser, *prendre acte*._ — (Nicolas Hulot, Audrey Garric, Rémi Barroux, Alexandre Lemarié et Abel Mestre, _Nicolas Hulot : « Le monde d’après sera radicalement différent de celui d’aujourd’hui, et il le sera de gré ou de force »_, _Le Monde_. Mis en ligne le 6 mai 2020)


prendre acte — Wiktionnaire.


----------



## Gepo

Querido Totor,
No me preguntes por qué, pero _*caracterización *_me convence un poco más que _*constancia*_... Tal vez porque parece indicar mejor la acción y el efecto (*prise*).


----------



## totor

Gepo said:


> caracterización


No pregunto nada, Gepo, pero voy a revisar…


----------



## totor

swift said:


> ¿Constancia? ¿Resolución?





totor said:


> constancia





Azarosa said:


> prise de conscience





Gepo said:


> caracterización


Queridos todos (incluyendo a Athos, a quien no he citado pero que se inclina por la sugerencia de Azarosa), Gepo me hizo volver a reflexionar detenidamente en esta cuestión.

Después de estrujarme el cerebelo con todas las propuestas, y sabiendo que todas ellas tienen su valor, he decidido decantarme precisamente por una que hasta ahora no había considerado pero que de alguna manera, a mi juicio, está implícita en la frase de marras, que reproduzco a continuación, subrayando las partes de la frase que (una vez más, a mi juicio) la validan:


totor said:


> Une expérimentation ne se décide pas sur le mode d’une lucidité pesant les raisons et les conséquences. La prise d’acte est *toujours rétroactive* : c’est *un moment de décision*, certes, mais *la décision porte sur l’expérience*, c’est la décision de *ne pas la laisser se dissoudre* dans le tissu passif du « vécu », de *chercher à en faire quelque chose*.


¿No creen que


swift said:


> Resolución


es la que corresponde?

Aquí va la traducción de toda la frase:

Una experimentación no se decide en el modo de una lucidez que pesa las razones y las consecuencias. La *resolución* es siempre retroactiva: es un momento de decisión, ciertamente, pero la decisión recae en la experiencia, es la decisión de no dejar que se disuelva en el tejido pasivo de la “vivencia”, de tratar de hacer algo con ella.


----------



## Azarosa

totor said:


> Aquí va la traducción de toda la frase:
> 
> Una experimentación no se decide en el modo de una lucidez que pesa las razones y las consecuencias. La *resolución* es siempre retroactiva: es un momento de decisión, ciertamente, pero la decisión recae en la experiencia, es la decisión de no dejar que se disuelva en el tejido pasivo de la “vivencia”, de tratar de hacer algo con ella.


Buen día, donde tradujo "pesa", diría tal vez "sopesa". Luego, por el resto, sigo pensando lo mismo, toma de conciencia de un hecho sobre el cual resuelvo obrar; caer en la cuenta (y no deja de implicar cierta ruptura, si me atuviera a la literalidad). Pero mi apreciación es subjetivísima, pues uno debería atender al texto en su contexto, valga la rima. Y, no menos cierto, puedo estar equivocada de aquí a la luna.


----------



## totor

totor said:


> La *resolución* es siempre retroactiva


Muy lindo, pero me temo que eso es prácticamente un oxímoron.

Una resolución *nunca* es retroactiva.


----------



## Gepo

> Una resolución *nunca* es retroactiva


Por eso me gustaba más *caracterización*. Primero, la vivencia, la experimentación. Luego, a posteriori, se la caracteriza: se dice que fue así o asá, que significó esto o aquello... se la piensa retroactivamente.


----------



## Azarosa

Gepo said:


> Por eso me gustaba más *caracterización*. Primero, la vivencia, la experimentación. Luego, a posteriori, se la caracteriza: se dice que fue así o asá, que significó esto o aquello... se la piensa retroactivamente.


Perdón, pero debo ser una _analphaBête_ total; no veo que _prise d'acte _signifique _caracterización_ o _resolución_ desde ningún punto de vista (como no sea por la fuerza). Mil disculpas por mi ignorancia.😞


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> no veo que _prise d'acte _signifique caracterización desde ningún punto de vista (como no sea por la fuerza)


Bueno, Azarosa, también pasa lo mismo con 


Azarosa said:


> toma de conciencia


Sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que las autoras bien podrían haber puesto


Azarosa said:


> prise de conscience


telle quelle.

Todos estamos interpretando, al derecho o al revés.


----------



## Azarosa

Sí, sí, entiendo, claro, y tiene toda la razón del mundo; solo que estoy tratando de ver por dónde viene el asunto y todas las veces desemboco en mi mismo punto.; un "reconocer".


----------



## totor

Si vamos a ser estrictos, la *prise d'acte* solo tiene valor en jurisprudencia laboral, y es lo que puse en mi primer post:


totor said:


> la disolución o ruptura de un contrato hecha por un asalariado


Fuera de eso, parecería que las autoras están haciendo lo que swift dijo también en su primer post: están tomando


swift said:


> la substantivación (_nominalisation_) de la locución verbal _prendre acte_


Ahora bien, prendre acte no solo significa


Athos de Tracia said:


> tomar (buena nota)


sino también 'dejar constancia' de algo, y precisamente por eso en mi primera versión yo traduje 'La *constancia* es siempre retroactiva'.

Sea como fuere, si realmente están haciendo una substantivación de la locución verbal, que sí es conocida, tal vez la salida sea forzosamente por ese lado.


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> un "reconocer"


Mmmm… quizá los tiros vayan por ese lado, pero siempre tropezamos con lo mismo: ¿puede un reconocimiento ser retroactivo?


----------



## Azarosa

totor said:


> Mmmm… quizá los tiros vayan por ese lado, pero siempre tropezamos con lo mismo: ¿puede un reconocimiento ser retroactivo?


Sobre un hecho "en retroactivo", claro.


----------



## totor

El hecho puede ser retroactivo, por cierto, pero el reconocimiento de ese hecho, que yo sepa, es presente.


----------



## Azarosa

@totor, si, sin duda, pero si me tomo de _c’est la décision de ne pas la laisser _(la experiencia)_ se dissoudre dans le tissu passif du « vécu », de chercher à en faire quelque chose, _es lo "vivido", en términos retroactivos, lo me permite ese reconocimiento o toma de conciencia, para que no se pierda. No deje de avisarnos cuando lo "descule", por favor.


----------



## totor

Azarosa said:


> No deje de avisarnos cuando lo "descule", por favor


Perdé cuidado, Azarosa, siempre lo hago.


----------



## Azarosa

totor said:


> Perdé cuidado, Azarosa, siempre lo hago.


❤️


----------



## Athos de Tracia

totor said:


> Si vamos a ser estrictos, la *prise d'acte* solo tiene valor en jurisprudencia laboral, y es lo que puse en mi primer post:


Lamento tener que discrepar. Puede darse en otros ámbitos:

Prise d’acte par le cédé de la cession de contrat : première application depuis la réforme de 2016 < Contrats (règles communes) < Affaires -  Éditions Francis Lefebvre



> ... et ses prorogations successives, qui limite le droit à déduction de la TVA afférente à l'utilisation et à l'entretien des biens visés au paragraphe 2 de l'article 17, sur la base d'une simple prise d'acte par le comité TVA


https://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2005:193:0017:0018:FR:PDF

Pero es que, además, tus autoras son belgas y en Bélgica:



> Le Conseil des ministres a donné mandat à la ministre Marghem de mettre le point relatif à la stratégie nationale de développement durable à l’ordre du jour du prochain Comité de concertation, *en vue de la prise d’acte de cette stratégie nationale.*


Prise d'acte de la stratégie nationale de développement durable



Azarosa said:


> Perdón, pero debo ser una _analphaBête_ total; no veo que _prise d'acte _signifique _caracterización_ o _resolución_ desde ningún punto de vista (como no sea por la fuerza). Mil disculpas por mi ignorancia.😞



Tengo el mismo sentimiento y me uno a Azarosa. Por mi parte,_ je me sens bête comme un cochon._

Además de tomar nota, también indiqué que correspondía a la *toma de razón*:



> Constancia escrita en documentos de oficinas públicas o en asientos registrales de ciertos actos o declaraciones de voluntad con transcendencia privada o pública.


Definición de toma de razón - Diccionario panhispánico del español jurídico - RAE


----------



## totor

Queridos coforeros que me acompañaron en este hilo, aquí va mi decisión final:

La observación es siempre retroactiva.

Muchas gracias a todos por sus esfuerzos.


----------



## Azarosa

@totor, mil gracias por incluirnos en la _prise de décision _().Igual, justo me ha pescado cuando iba a enviarle un otro "hallazgo" (si cabe), y se lo mando solo porque nos compartió el dilema (y para amortizar nuestros desvelos):
RECONNAISSANCE : Définition de RECONNAISSANCE


----------



## totor

Supongo que lo decís por nuestros intercambios entre los posts #19 y #24, Azarosa, y reconozco que estuve a punto de adoptar tu


Azarosa said:


> reconocimiento


, pero no lo hice exactamente por la misma razón que había vetado 


swift said:


> Resolución


, llamándolo un oxímoron, y otras opciones semejantes:


> toujours *rétroactive*


Esa palabrita se convirtió en una especie de piedra angular, y me pareció imposible desconocerla.


----------



## Azarosa

totor said:


> Supongo que lo decís por nuestros intercambios entre los posts #19 y #24, Azarosa, y reconozco que estuve a punto de adoptar tu
> 
> , pero no lo hice exactamente por la misma razón que había vetado
> 
> , llamándolo un oxímoron, y otras opciones semejantes:
> 
> Esa palabrita se convirtió en una especie de piedra angular, y me pareció imposible desconocerla.


❤️


----------

